# Trading and Money making all forms in Space Opera setting



## lwhitehead (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello I need help with an Space Opera setting, but one that's view on Trading and Money making side of Space, This includes Merchant Princes, Smugglers, Bounty Hunters, Assassins, Space Pirates and all Criminal types and all Corporate types as well.


There are Criminal Organizations and Corporate Organizations and GRS making sure everyone pay there fair share.


GRS is short for Galactic Revenue Service.



Now I need to sources as in books on these types of Space Opera stories and characters,



and help putting this type of setting together,

LW


----------



## Cran (Dec 5, 2016)

A lot of these stories based their groupings and trade on the expansion of Western Europe into the so-called New Worlds of Asia and the Americas - the rise of the European maritime societies - or the earlier expansionist civilisations of the Mediterranean, Asia Minor and the Middle East. So, explorers who opened up trade routes or laid claim to new lands for colonies, pirates and smugglers who became merchant princes (and later, corporate plutocrats or tycoons) where anything is a commodity to trade (including people and drugs and arms). 

The more valuable the discovery or commodity, the more aggressive the attempts to control the supply and trade. Migration surges followed valuable discoveries in new lands, colonies formed, laws introduced and enforced by armed groups, indigenous populations controlled or decimated. Resistance, rebellions, uprisings, independence only changed the people in control of the armed enforcers, and introduced new players in the larger trade system.

Spies and couriers become important; information is a valuable commodity.


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 6, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> Hello I need help with an Space Opera setting, but one that's view on Trading and Money making side of Space, This includes Merchant Princes, Smugglers, Bounty Hunters, Assassins, Space Pirates and all Criminal types and all Corporate types as well.
> 
> 
> There are Criminal Organizations and Corporate Organizations and GRS making sure everyone pay there fair share.
> ...



I am sorry but I am not clear as to what help you are looking for... are you looking for other books with trade as a main subject/plot device? Or..?


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 7, 2016)

I say it's your world.  You can pretty much do whatever you want.  You don't actually need to copy what other books did.  GRS sounds cool.  Have it work however you want it to work.


----------



## lwhitehead (Dec 7, 2016)

The Galactic Revenue Service are the Tax forces in the setting, they have armed forces and ships and list those most wanted by the GRS. Anyone who is making serious Money in a Space Opera setting hate paying there fair share, 


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Dec 8, 2016)

Would this work better as a Parody of an Space Opera?,



LW


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 8, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> Would this work better as a Parody of an Space Opera?,
> 
> 
> 
> LW



I haven't read any extracts from your book, I know nothing of the over all plot, just a few details like the GRS so I cannot give you any sound thoughts on this.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 8, 2016)

So are you looking for books that show the rates for these types of characters?


----------



## lwhitehead (Dec 8, 2016)

I need help with the setting before I write my book series, hamming out the Space and the Worlds.

LW


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 8, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> I need help with the setting before I write my book series, hamming out the Space and the Worlds.
> 
> LW



I could definitely help you out in this department if you want it.


----------

